# Monday 4-26



## THE Snowman (Mar 5, 2003)

Two of us fished Channel A from the railroad tracks on Monday from 8-4:30. Action was steady but the wind made it tough especially in the morning. Jigs and twister tails were the ticket, all colors produced. We ended up with two 8's and a 9 that were released plus a few more in the 3-5 pound class that were also put back. Kept one less than our limit of small males for the table. I was impressed that most people were releasing the larger fish and those that were foul hooked.

:******: 
On another note, we observed 2 guys from the lawsuit state that were well over their limit. I called the game warden, but someone else beat me to it and they were properly taken care of. :sniper:


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

As it should be with anyone over limit.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

It takes some serious nerve to poach fish in front of that many people. At $100 a fish they become some expensive fillets. That and the fact you don't even get to keep them and lose your fishing equipment. Some people have no respect.

And for further information, keeping a snagged fish will cost you $350. The game warden was called out for that reason on sunday. Keeping snagged fish is pretty weak, you can't even honestly say you caught it.


----------

